# Windows XP neu aufsetzen



## docma (1. Juli 2004)

Hey

Möchte gerne mein Windows XP Home Edition mal neu aufsetzen aber dafür muss ich es zuerst entfernen, könnt ihr mir die genauen schriette sagen wie ich forgehen muss, bei Windows 98 usw war das kein problem aber beim XP habe ich keine anung mehr.

danke


----------



## fluessig (1. Juli 2004)

Beim Installieren von CD wählst du einfach eine Formatierung deiner Festplatte. Mehr ist nicht zu beachten, danach ist alles platt.


----------



## Radhad (1. Juli 2004)

Einfach CD ins Laufwerk schieben, Rechner neu starten, im BIOs die Bootreihenfolge checken, ob vor der Festplatte das CD-ROM Laufwerk kommt, der Rest wird dir erklärt was du machen musst durch Hinweistexte.

TIPP: sichere wichtige Daten auf CD-ROM / einer anderen Partition, damit du die Partition, auf der WinXP ist formatieren kannst. Am besten mit dem NTFS Dateiformat (und keine schnelle Formatierung, ist besser für die Platte).


----------



## Lord-Lance (1. Juli 2004)

Die Windows XP CD's sind meist Bootable. Also am besten CD-ROM als erstes Bootlaufwerk im BIOS einstellen, CD ins Laufwerk legen und PC starten. Platten formatieren und partitionieren kannst du alles im Windows Setup machen.


----------



## Julien (1. Juli 2004)

Tach wohl...

Also wenn ich es richtig verstehe willst du das Betriebsystem neu installieren?
Dazu gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*A)* Alles Formatieren und danach Computer per CD starten und installieren.
*B)* Windows XP CD reinschmeissen und auf Installieren. Dann kannst du auf Reperatur oder Neuinstallation gehen.


*Genau erklärt:* 

*A)* Du startest den PC neu und gehst ins BIOS. (Beim neustarten während des "schwarzen" Bildschirms -del- oder -delete- drücken.)
Dort gehst du auf -Standart CMOS Features-, -Anvanced- oder -Boot- auf jedenfall musst du die Einstellungen so konfigurieren das nur noch die CD aufstartet, d.h. HDD und Floppy 2.5 glaube ich abschalten (enable) oder so ähnlich. So und nun nochmals Neustarten WinXP CD rein und installieren. 

*Installation)*Nach dem Laden der Treiber und so musst du eine Windows installieren wählen. Danach musst du eine neue Partition erstellen. Beliebige grösse. Dort kannst du dann WinXP installieren.

*Info)*Kann aber auch sein das du Schritt A nicht "völlig" machen musst sondern einfach beim Neustarten die CD reinschieben und das WinXP Setup laden.




*B)* Ist ziemlich sicher selbstklärend.


Gruss Jul


----------



## morph-x (2. Juli 2004)

*Habe das gleiche vor...*

Hallöchen,
ich habe auch vor XP-Home neu zu installieren. Da trotz der aktuellsten und angeblich besten Viren-Programme immer wieder Fehler auftreten. Egal welches Prg. läuft kommt öfters --Keine Rückmeldung-- selbst nach Abschluss des Neustarts lädt er noch ein paar min...aber Gott weiss was!? Da ich den "neuen" ALDI-Rechner habe(noch alles orginal,bis auf den aufgerüsteten Arbeitsspeicher), frage ich mich nur ob ich danach auch alle Treiber für Grafikkarte...usw. habe!?
Also ich habe schon alles wichtige auf CD gesichert und das würd ich dann wohl auch mit den Treibern machen...wenn nötig!?


----------



## Radhad (2. Juli 2004)

Saug dir am besten vorher alle nötigen Treiber, http://www.treiber.de ist eine sher gute Anlaufstelle. Und falls du nicht weißt, was für Komponenten du genau im einzelnen hast, lade dir Dr. Hardware oder oder ähnliche programme (Dr. Hardware würd ich net enpfehlen, es stürzt oft ab uns reisst das System mit sich; ich glaube Samba *oder so ähnlich* ist auch so ein Tool) herunter.


----------



## fluessig (2. Juli 2004)

@Radhad ich glaube du meinst SiSoft Sandra.


----------



## Julien (2. Juli 2004)

*Re: Habe das gleiche vor...*



> _Original geschrieben von morph-x _
> *Hfrage ich mich nur ob ich danach auch alle Treiber für Grafikkarte...usw. habe!?
> Also ich habe schon alles wichtige auf CD gesichert und das würd ich dann wohl auch mit den Treibern machen...wenn nötig!? *



Wenn du so nen Fertig-PC gekauft hast werden sicherlich no einige CD's mit Treiber dabei sein. Sonst eben runterladen. 

Grafikkarte: 
Nvida.com 
Ati.com 
Matrox.com 

Mainboards:
Asus.com 
Intel.com


----------



## morph-x (3. Juli 2004)

*Danke*

Hallöchen,
erstmal besten Dank! Werde mir gleich alles nötige runterladen.
Naja, wird schon schief gehen 

MfG
Marcel


----------

